# Level Three insulation what is it



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

I read someone discussing Level Three insulation as being suitable for over wintering in. When I contacted the German dealer, to enquire what level of insulation was on my prospective m/h ,he did not seem to know anything about it. Can anyone shed some light on the matter as I cannot find the relevant posting again. Cairngorm


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

It was Rusky on a bout it ,iy may be an English classifcation thats why your dealer has no knowlage of it 
Rusky said sonthing like class two was for english winters and class three for more severe weather


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Most brochures will tell you the thickness of insulation material used in the walls and floor. May be easier to compare different models using this method.

Trevor


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cairngorm,

these levels are defined in an EU standard labelled EN-1646-1. Important for motorhomes are levels 2 and 3:

Level 2 means:
The built-in heating system must at an outside temperature of 0 degrees Centigrade be able to heat up the interior from 0 to 20 degrees within two hours. No specifications about frost-proof water installations are made.

Level 3 means:
The built-in heating system must at an outside temperature of -15 degrees Centigrade be able to heat up the interior from -15 to 20 degrees within two hours. After one hour of heating it must be possible to fill the water system, which must then remain frost-free and completely operational.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103595 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm contemplating upgrading to a larger motorhome and although initially I won't be fulltiming, this is a possibility in a couple of years time. The question is what to get ? My Bongo will certainly not be suitable !

One fairly essential consideration will be winterization, either because of spending time in the van in a European winter, or alternatively storing it in England while I am at home in Cape Town (for our summer).

Most of the information which I find on the web fails to mention anything about insulation quality, conformity to European (or other) standards, etc.

I'm single, travel alone and don't even have a dog. So what I need is a RHD 2 berth with decent living/lounging/storage space, but ideally less than 6 metres long and 2 metres wide, with really excellent insulation/winterizing/diesel heater for cold weather and aircon for hot ! 

Not a lot to ask really.

Can anyone point me in the right direction vis a vis which companies specifically motorhomes which would meet my requirements ?

Thanks,

Mark
..


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought insulation ratings were governed by the country the 'van was built in. My 'van was built in Italy, so should be suitable for winter living there.

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Grade 3*

Hi

Basically, the motorhome is placed in a deep freeze at -15 degrees centigrade. After it has been there for some considerable time, the heating is switched on. In order to be classed as GRADE 3, the motorhome should reach plus 20 degrees centrigrage inside and also maintain this temperature. Furthermore, the water pipes and pump etc are to remain in a "warm" environment. In the case of my Kontiki, within the double floor area where warm air is circulating.

Also, when a van is deemed as "suitable for winter use", it must be certified as such - and the European standard for this is "EN1646". As far as I am aware, only The Swift Group can lay claim to this standard on a British van. As I have stated in previous posts, I think the Swift heating system - and associated insulation is excellent. To wake up on a cold morning and find the roof covered in ice - even though it is +25 inside, suggests that heat loss through the roof is minimal.

Whilst the GRADE 3, 2 or 1 standard may not be Eurowide, Euramobil for example clearly state on their website that their Activa (example only) and (I quote) "SUITABLE FOR WINTER USE CERTIFICATION NE1646"

Russell


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Grade 3*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Also, when a van is deemed as "suitable for winter use", it must be certified as such - and the European standard for this is "EN1646". Russell


mine has a plate on the side that says

Conform A:

In accordance with

EN 1646-1/2 Habitation Requirements
EN 1648-2 Low voltage Regulations
EN 721 Safety Ventilation Requirements

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro regs*

Sorry - misread your post Dave, edited this! LOL


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EN*

Hello

EN721 - ventilation of the motorhome - page 16 of the 2006 Swift handbook

EN1648 - 12v installations. 12V powerpoints must show the maximum load allowed.

En1646 is further defined as EN1646-1 health and safety of occupants, the size of the door etc

EN1646-2 - payload issues

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Russell, .. your a real ferret .. 8) 

can you dig up the American standards ? :wink: 

only joking.. well done !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*American standards*

Jim

I thought RVs had insulation measured in reverse - their ability to cool you down on a hot day in California! LOL

Russell


----------



## 103595 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the useful information ... I can see I'm going to have to do some serious research when I finally get to England (I'm in Douala at the moment and motorhome dealers are a bit thin on the ground here).

I spent a bit of time drooling over the Eura Mobil motorhomes on the internet and I think one of the smaller ones might be the business, so I'll be off to the dealers sometime or other.

Mark
..


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This is all very interesting stuff to me. I am not sure what our Hymer will be, it got a floor thickness of 46mm and walls and roof of 35mm with there Pual style construction. Does this mean I will still be warm in the uk winter? It also has a heated waste tank but I am not sure about the pipe work

Richard...


----------

